

How to make your own Assembler simulator in JS - Schweigi
https://www.mschweighauser.com/make-your-own-assembler-simulator-in-javascript-part1/

======
andrewchambers
Assembler simulator seems wrong. My understanding is that an assembler
assembles assembly code.

~~~
Schweigi
I primarily choose the name because it uses a basic simulation of a computer
to run programs written in Assembler. Because everything is quite simple it is
very easy to use it for teaching purposes.

~~~
andrewchambers
I know, I call it "assembly language", not "assembler".

------
mwadams
That's very nifty. We built a little assembly language interpreter in F# over
here
([https://raw.githubusercontent.com/endjin/Samples/master/Endj...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/endjin/Samples/master/Endjin.Processor/computer.fs))
for our learning to program series. It doesn't have any IO (yet!), mind you.
You just get to inspect the memory.

